# RACE FACE ARC 40 Felgen



## rollo99 (19. August 2018)

Also so sehen RACE Face Arc 40 Felgen am Hinterrad nach 6 Monaten aus uns ohne Bike Park Einsatz. Minimaler Druck war 1.8 bar bei Fahrergewicht von 73kg.
Habe 3 Stellen mit Dellen und RF behauptet das sind äußere Fremdeinwirkungen ohne Herstellungs- bzw Materialfehler...Laufrad war eingeschickt zur Beurteilung. 
Aus meiner Sicht eine Frechheit und möchte somit alle potentiellen Kunden vor RF Felgen warnen!!! 

LG


----------



## Dreamworks (20. August 2018)

rollo99 schrieb:


> Also so sehen RACE Face Arc 40 Felgen am Hinterrad nach 6 Monaten aus uns ohne Bike Park Einsatz. Minimaler Druck war 1.8 bar bei Fahrergewicht von 73kg.
> Habe 3 Stellen mit Dellen und RF behauptet das sind äußere Fremdeinwirkungen ohne Herstellungs- bzw Materialfehler...Laufrad war eingeschickt zur Beurteilung.
> Aus meiner Sicht eine Frechheit und möchte somit alle potentiellen Kunden vor RF Felgen warnen!!!
> 
> LG



Laut Race Face sind das XC - All Mountain Felgen da sollte man keine Wunder erwarten. 
RF behauptet das zu Recht da es natürlich äußere Einwirkungen gewesen sind und zwar deine Fahrweise, die schlicht zu viel für die Felgen war.  Empfinde deine „ Warnung“ als überzogen! Zu mal die defekte nicht einfach so kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

